# Adoption appts - new legislation!



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi guys

You may already know this but I've uncovered something great

From 5 April 2015 the government is changing the rights on adoption leave and pay:

The main adopter will be able to take paid time off for up to five adoption appointments. The secondary adopter will be entitled to take unpaid time off for up to two appointments.
http://m.acas.org.uk/index.aspx?articleid=1828

I enquired about paid leave for adoption appts at work today and although they were flexible they said I would have to make the time up! This new legislation better reflects maternity antenatal appts! Can't wait to share this with work 

/links


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong but is the new legislation not for meetings after being linked (i.e. Being as close to a pregnancy as you could with the different processes) so you can't use them for home study?


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Also found this 

From 5 April 2015, there will be a new right for adopters to take time off work to attend adoption appointments in advance of a child being placed with them for adoption. For primary adopters, this will be paid time off for up to five pre-adoption appointments; while for the secondary adopter, the right will be to unpaid time off to attend up to two appointments. There will be no length of service qualification for these rights.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes that's what I know my HR policy has been adapted already and the following has been interpreted as only once linked.

"Prior to a Child being placed with them for adoption".

Still a Great Leap Forward though x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

if i read correctly though, still nothing to say if they offer enhanced maternity pay, then adoption pay must be too. this is the issue i faced at work in that we were treated less favourably.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

That sucks Katie and I'm not sure if any legislation addresses but it's definately discriminatory.

They do now have to match the first 6 weeks and therefore from a Stat point of view it's now equal so I would think any employer would be on shaky legal ground but of course it need someone to take them to court.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

GERTIE179 said:


> That sucks Katie and I'm not sure if any legislation addresses but it's definately discriminatory.


legally it isnt though, as there is no discrimination criterea in law to protect the infertile. i did point out though it could be, if you were adopting because you were in a same sex couple, a single man or disabled. but initially my employer wouldn't have it and told me to foxtrot oscar.

i won eventually incidentally, and now its equal for both where i work,  but it took me seven months. good job my SW wasn't exactly breaking her neck to get us a match 

i was just hoping the new legislation would mention that though, and i don't think its considered it.


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Katie it does say 

The Statutory Adoption Pay will change  - the first six weeks will be paid at 90% of the employee's normal earnings, bringing it in-line with maternity pay.

Ray xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ray - Katie's right though there's no obligation on an employer to match the enhanced adoption pay with any enhanced maternity pay (i.e. the bit that's always at an employers discretion/policy).  its good the government have equalised the statutory pay part.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, what gertie said, I meant enhanced packages  

My employer offered 6 weeks 90% then three months at half pay plus SMP, then the remainder of the mine months at SMP as a maternity leave package. Adopters got SAP for the entire 9 months. So a MASSIVE difference. 

As far as I can read an employer could still give someone on maternity a better package than someone on adoption leave and it would be quite legal. Don't assume they won't too just because it's morally wrong, my employer were merrily doing just that. I work for the police btw, not some little business.


----------



## mrscharlala (Apr 11, 2014)

My employer, NHS, paid apts anyway although I haven't ever gone to an apt in work time


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Guess I'm lucky. My employer matched conditions of adoption and maternity pay/leave a few years ago. I also get paid time off for adoption appointments or meetings as long as they remain reasonable (and that's up to my manager's digression who it totally supportive by the way).

Really weird how it ranges so greatly.


----------

